# Lactose Intolerant At My Age?



## 21156 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi, IÂ´m sixteen years old and IÂ´m starting to wonder if I am Lactose Intolerant or if I just canÂ´t digest lactose as well. No one in my family is or was Lactose Intolerant, so I know itÂ´s not genetic or anything like so.Recently, IÂ´ve been having a lot of gas and diarrhea for the past two weeks. At first I thought that it was something I ate, but IÂ´ve noticed that for the past three days IÂ´ve had to rush to the bathroom once I was done drinking milk.IÂ´ve always been a dairy lover and still am, most of what I consume are dairy products. So, IÂ´m wondering if itÂ´s possible to suddenly be Lactose Intolerant and if itÂ´s normal at my age. IÂ´ve already scheduled an appointment with our family doctor, but it wonÂ´t be for another week and IÂ´m anxious to know any of this. Could you please help?-Diane


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

Couldn't u get a earlyer appointment with that doctor? and ask for a test for diary intolerant.As sooner u know, the sooner u could help it


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Try cutting out all dairy including anything that has casein or whey in it (you'll be reading any and all food labels on stuff you eat) until your appointment, if things get better, you know it might be the dairy. You can also try that lactaid stuff at the pharmacy, if that works, that might highlight your problem as well, but I would try the first approach to be on the safe side. It is a pain in the rear since dairy is in almost everything, but better safe then sorry. I'm allergic to dairy, so I have to cut that stuff out (different from from lactose intolerant, I'm actually allergic to casein the dairy protein).


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

The test is fairly simple. You ingest lactose, and watch the results.I'm lactose intolerant. All they had me do is a breathalyser test, where I ingest a solution which I assume has lactose and I breath in a tube and they monitor the results. It's pretty standard.You could do "basically" the same thing by eliminating dairy and watching the results, but of course it's better to see a doctor.


----------

